# HELP - openvpn fails after move to openRC - SOLVED

## Moriah

i updated the client side box and everything worked fine, but when I updated the server side box, the 2 will no longer flow data.  when the client starts as / etc/init.d/openvpn.tun1 it complains with "WARNING: openvpn.tun1 has started, but is inactive"

I have been using this same openvpn configuration for several years, and the problem only started when I upgraded the server to openRC.

This openvpn connection is my connection to the internet, so to post this, I am using my ipad with the cellular connection.  This makes it impossible for me ta actually paste stuff from the logfiles, so please excuse me for not pasting when I am posting.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## atmosx

 *Moriah wrote:*   

> i updated the client side box and everything worked fine, but when I updated the server side box, the 2 will no longer flow data.  when the client starts as / etc/init.d/openvpn.tun1 it complains with "WARNING: openvpn.tun1 has started, but is inactive"
> 
> I have been using this same openvpn configuration for several years, and the problem only started when I upgraded the server to openRC.
> 
> This openvpn connection is my connection to the internet, so to post this, I am using my ipad with the cellular connection.  This makes it impossible for me ta actually paste stuff from the logfiles, so please excuse me for not pasting when I am posting.   

 

Hello,

I get the same message but my openvpn works. It takes about 2 minutes though to set it up, I don't know why. I guess yours works also.

What I came across though is that If you have only 1 openvpn network configured use the default configuration. The openvpn.xxx thing will work for more than 1 OpenVPN. So if you have just one, rename them to default (/etc/init.d/openvpn and /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf).

Hope this help,

regards,

----------

## Moriah

No, my problem -- it turns out -- was not openvpn at all; it was that ip forwarding was not getting turned on.  Somewhere in all the maze of startup scripts, the line:

```

echo '1' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

```

got lost, misplaced, or kidnapped.    :Wink: 

Somehow, when the change to openrc was made yesterday, this got dropped, resulting in no traffic getting passed thru the vpn tunnel, so it *LOOKED* like an openvpn problem.

The fact that the machine in question is 75 miles from here and provides my internet connection made it even more fun.    :Shocked: 

Anyway, the problem is solved.  I finally gave up working on it around 3 am, and as I was turning out the light, I had this sudden inspiration that ip forwarding was not enabled.  It was all I could do to make myself go to bed anyway and say I'd fix the next morning if that was the case.

----------

